# Another Honda Lawnmower surging



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

Hello, new here and new to lawnmower problems.
A friend of mine gave me a Honda Lawnmower (HRT216-KS3A) stating it would only run on choke. That it did; as soon as you open the choke it races away and stalls 15sec after.
Thinking it's not getting enough fuel, I reproduced this failure mode with the fuel shut-off valve removed and the gas cap off.
Sprayed some Carb Cleaner on the Carb and around it (while it was running), but did not detect a major air leak.
Took the carb off and cleaned it in Mineral Spirit in the Ultrasonic Cleaner.
Put everything back together (with the gaskets alligned properly) and still the same result.
So, am I missing something?
If not, I guess I should try to buy a new carb; *but which one and from where?*
Engine #: GJAEA-1049087 MY1
Carb #: BB62BDPA18

Appreciate any help/hints.
Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you remove the main jet and nozzle assembly from the carburetor before you cleaned it? It sounds like from your description as it still has a restriction.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Did you remove the main jet and nozzle assembly from the carburetor before you cleaned it? It sounds like from your description as it still has a restriction.


Yes. I took the whole thing apart and even broke the "idle mixture screw" in the process.
Checked the flywheel for an offset today as well and that looks good.
I'll go through that carb one more time tomorrow, but then it goes in the trash. Could there be any other major air leak that I'm not seeing?
Thanks a lot for the input.
Mike.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mheim1 said:


> Yes. I took the whole thing apart and even broke the "idle mixture screw" in the process.
> Checked the flywheel for an offset today as well and that looks good.
> I'll go through that carb one more time tomorrow, but then it goes in the trash. Could there be any other major air leak that I'm not seeing?
> Thanks a lot for the input.
> Mike.


Any air leak would be right behind the carburetor as it mounts directly to the cylinder head with a few gaskets and an insulator. Unless you left a gasket out or the insulator is cracked/broken, then I doubt your issue is an air leak. Make sure the nozzle and main jet are open all the way through, using a small wire probe, such as the wire in a bread tie. These carburetors are not expensive, so a replacement will run around $25.00, may not be worth the effort to repair.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Any air leak would be right behind the carburetor as it mounts directly to the cylinder head with a few gaskets and an insulator. Unless you left a gasket out or the insulator is cracked/broken, then I doubt your issue is an air leak. Make sure the nozzle and main jet are open all the way through, using a small wire probe, such as the wire in a bread tie. These carburetors are not expensive, so a replacement will run around $25.00, may not be worth the effort to repair.


Thanks for the advice again 30y.
Went through it one last time and made sure all passages are open.
Same result. :beatdeadhorse:
Let it run for a few minutes on choke and looked at the spark plug: full of black soot.
Time for a new carb.
Is this the right one?
boats.net/parts/detail/honda/H-16100-ZM0-803


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mheim1 said:


> Thanks for the advice again 30y.
> Went through it one last time and made sure all passages are open.
> Same result. :beatdeadhorse:
> Let it run for a few minutes on choke and looked at the spark plug: full of black soot.
> ...


The link you posted does not work. Can you post the serial number of your mower?


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

One more post and I should be allowed to post proper links.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> The link you posted does not work. Can you post the serial number of your mower?


Link:
still one post away

Serial #:
GJAEA 1049087 MY1

Model #:
HRT216 KS3A

Carb #:
BB 62BD PA18


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

New Carb link:
http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/honda/H-16100-ZM0-803.html


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mheim1 said:


> Link:
> still one post away
> 
> Serial #:
> ...


Serial number off your Lawnmower.... Not the engine.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Serial number off your Lawnmower.... Not the engine.


Oops, sorry:
Mower #: MZCQ 6376305


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The Carburetor your mower shows to use is 16100-Z0L-023. This part number does not show up on the website you posted a link to. However the old part number 16100-ZM0-804 does which should also work on your mower.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> The Carburetor your mower shows to use is 16100-Z0L-023. This part number does not show up on the website you posted a link to. However the old part number 16100-ZM0-804 does which should also work on your mower.


Thank you so much!
I'll post an update when I get a new one.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

*Update*

Got the new carb in today and they actually shipped me the 16100-Z0L-023, as the 16100-ZM0-804 is discontinued.
Popped it on, did a static govenor adjustment (I think ) and pulled about 20 times to get it started.
Let it idle 10min and shut it off.
Now, it's very hard to start, backfires a lot and want's to die out to easy (seems like it's not revving up enough). Also, when I manually open the throttle fast, it hesitates and want's to die. Ran over the front lawn for about 5min and checked the plug: looks ok now.
But it sure feels like it's 'plugged up' or something.

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try a new spark plug, even if the plug looks good. Many times when a Honda engine runs as you describe, a new plug takes care of it.


----------



## mheim1 (May 12, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Try a new spark plug, even if the plug looks good. Many times when a Honda engine runs as you describe, a new plug takes care of it.


 
:woohoo:

A new plug actually did do the trick. Starts on first pull now and runs nice and smooth.
Thank you so much for your help 30y!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I had the same issue recently. Plug looked fine, mower would not start. Spakr test showed no spark. New plug took care of it.


----------

